# Winner of the Never Summer Board, Binding Combo Contest!!!



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Fair considering Boulder was an intern ( =

Got to see a bunch of cool sticks and hopefully you guys do this every year


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

*Hurray!*

Wow! Such a wonderful feel of victory..
Thanks NS team! EVO brought unique mix of joy and pride to my ride. All the best for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Hell yea! Thanks guy's! Stoked!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

congrats, everyone. look out for my new revolver next year, though.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats Guys.


----------

